# Looking for making-and-selling service. Original t-shirts.



## Olga (Dec 5, 2012)

I am representing an iOS developing company Crustalli. We lead a comparatively successful competition on the USA AppStore, but would like to promote our game by emitting goods and souvenirs with our logo.
Our customers are mostly from the USA, though our company itself is situated in Europe. That is why we are interested in finding a partner who is able not only to produce souvenirs (t-shirts or any "printable" surface) but also deliver them to the customers who are eager to buy goods (say, through a FaceBook e-shop).
We would surely grant a graphics pattern created by our professional designers for printing it on goods.

Please, respond if anyone could actually perform such service for us and tell us more about the terms and conditions we could co-operate under, please.

I am grateful for your attention!


----------



## SpreadshirtFOM (Mar 26, 2013)

Have you looked into us yet?


----------

